# Good Store in Toronto?



## Josh1093 (Jul 3, 2016)

They don't have a store front, but contact the guys from canadaarcheryonline.ca and they will set you up with beginner equipment at good prices.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Not commenting on if they are a "good" store or not, as I have no experience dealing with them, but there is a small pro shop at OCCS that carries recurve equipment. Might be worth checking out if you're in Mississauga.

http://www.classicalsport.com/


----------



## Elvareus (Jun 21, 2017)

Hmm...okay thanks. I'll check these out but also keep looking around.


----------



## Josh1093 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sorry, I guess I could have elaborated a little. For a city the size of Toronto, it's surprising there isn't really an official archery store in the city proper. Aside from the ones mentioned places nearby I know of are The Bow Shop in Waterloo, The Archers Nook in London and Tent City Outfitters in Vaughn. I've bought from both OCCS and Canada Archery Online and had positive experiences. If you're getting recurve equipment OCCS has a small inventory you can look at and try before you buy. I didn't mention it but if you contact them you can arrange to meet the guys from Canada Archery Online at one of the ranges in the city and try out equipment. They seem to have access to more equipment than they list on their site. Both OCCS and CA Online will help you pick out some stuff and set it up, if that's what you're looking for. I'm not a compound shooter, but those I know go to the bow shop in waterloo.


----------



## Redthecanuck (Jan 8, 2017)

Canada Archery Online is by far the best place to get into anything ILF related. They will not steer you wrong, and will do their best to make sure you get everything you want, within budget, that fits your needs. Go to their website and give Gord a call. They offer various pick up sports in the GTA. They will always go the extra mile to make sure you are set up well. 

Gord has been invaluable to my progress in the sport, and him and Devin helped put on the OFSAA event for the Public School Archery programs in Ontario this year.


----------



## Elvareus (Jun 21, 2017)

Oh wow that's really helpful actually. I was thinking between the Bow Shop and Archers Nook, but although most Google Reviews are good, there's always a few that mention poor customer service and I'm just worried about running into a poor salesperson, especially if I'm going to drive a few hours to get out there and since I only know the basics of what I'm doing, I want to be setup right. Thanks for the recommendations though, I'll give these places a call.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Having been in the retail business for, like, forever, I can tell you, no matter how well you deal with customers, once in a while you will get a totally undeserved "poor service" complaint. 

And consider that the vast majority of customers who are happy with the service do not report it, but a large percentage of those who feel they didn't get what they deserved, do complain. So if there are only a few bad reviews among many good ones, you can safely assume that the business is quite well run.

If you go to any shop, archery or otherwise, and you think you're not getting good service, ask to speak with a manager, and _calmly_ explain your problem.

As far as I know, both the Nook and the Bow Shop do hire new people with limited experience (can't hire experts for what retail stores can afford to pay), but someone there will be able to help you if you ask.


----------



## dlhoffman (Jul 25, 2017)

If you are still looking for a store in the Toronto area, take a look at Target Pro Archery in Markham. They recently moved the store to the Steelcase location and are waiting for more stock, but should soon have stock of a range of equipment. See their site and call for more info. (Google their name, since I can't post links yet.)
They carry and teach only target recurve and are extremely knowledgeable.
Larry


----------



## steve.gonzalez (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks for your information


----------



## Juggernautt (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm new to archery, have only been shooting for a few weeks. I've been to most of the archery stores around Toronto and I really like my experience at the Bow Shop. Not that there was anything wrong with any of the others (for which I only went to once) but maybe it was the time of day or the phase of the moon (lol) but that is where I choose to spend my money. Every store was very knowledgeable. One even recommended The Bow Shop to me because they they carried more equipment in stock for the Olympic recurve shooter.


----------



## schnellschnell (Sep 2, 2014)

It is a bit out of the city to the east but I have been treated well at East Hill Outdoors.


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

No one mentioned Bass Pro but it has a decent selection of bows and archery gear as well as a pro shop.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Well, the oroginal post asked about a "good" store, and specifically regarding ILF type bows. Bass Pro does not qualify for either.


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

Stash said:


> Well, the oroginal post asked about a "good" store, and specifically regarding ILF type bows. Bass Pro does not qualify for either.


My bad! - sorry, missed the ILF part. They do have Samicks though - for a beginner re curve shooter that's what I would recommend...


----------



## Torossg (Feb 7, 2018)

I like shooters choice, bow shop in Waterloo. I drive there a few times a year from Toronto. I find that I have the best service with them on slow days. Don't go on a Saturday afternoon in the middle of hunting season and expect good service. My pro, not so pro tip


----------



## Luis_G (Feb 5, 2018)

My first choice for Toronto area will be Gord at Canada Archery Online,. Very hones reliable, with a good selection. For shure they will set you up. 
Bass Pro, they carry many things but unless you have the knowledge to select whats is best for you stay away of them, since the sale rep are mainly sale person and they don't care of anything else. Is rare that you will find the knowledge and hones sale person to set you up right. 
Out of Toronto the Bow Shop in Waterloo, in there you will find everything from beginner to the pro.


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

There are three primary archery shops that I use more then others. The Bow Shop, The Archer Nook and J&S Tackle - all of these three shops have staff on hand that know there stuff. There is also some other shops that I occasionally use and those would be GAD Products, and Get-er-Done. Like most of you's I will buy when a deal can be had, or availability of specific products, or my budget will allow. I like compound, recurve and crossbow. There are other archery shops that I do not favor because of the attitude of the staff. I don't like it when someone tries to sell a product that I haven't asked about. I won't name them but these other shops are not on my list to visit or buy from. Some other shops are out of my way so the only way I would visit them is if I have some other activities that are going on in the area where these other shops are located.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Gord at Canada Archery Online now has a store in Toronto. I cant tell you where it is but It should be on his web site.


----------



## Bowaholic147 (Dec 14, 2018)

Shooters Choice if you are willing to drive to Waterloo, they have a good selection.


----------



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)

Call Gary...great fellow. https://basically-bows1.webnode.com/bow-building/


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

I would add another note for consideration when one is getting archery gear of whatever style one is wanting to shoot. ie Crossbow, Recurve/Stickbow, Compound bow. It is in one's best interest to actually shoot the bow so one has first hand knowledge of how the bow feels and if it feels suitable to the shooter. And there is absolutely nothing wrong with buying used equipment. One has to take a close look at the bow and determine that it doesn't have the sort of damage that will render the bow unsafe or unuseable. Sometimes a used bow may just require a new string, or other item like an arrow rest or something that is not detrimental to rendering the bow unuseable. When selecting an ILF set-up there are lots of options. One general rule of thumb is that the longer the bow the smoother it will feel when drawing it back with an arrow knocked and in the ready position for shooting the arrow. There is a subtle point between using a recurve for both target and as a hunting bow and this requires some degree of careful consideration. A stick bow is nice to shoot - partially due to this type of bow being longer then some recurves that are shorter and designed for hunting.

Every bow has to dialed in and balanced to maximize the power of the bow. This includes one's draw length, arrow length, FOC, tip weight, stiffness of arrow; and a few other considerations. As one gains experience with a stick bow or recurve then one can begin to access other bows in the same category and shoot them. Every archers grows with knowledge by virtue of his experience. Everyone has a starting point and the only thing that one ought to avoid it over-bowing oneself. So strength, ability and power comes over time, so if we are humble at the onset - then we can grow more quickly into more powerful bows because we have honed our skills and strength.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Recently tried to get some product info and prices from Canada Archery Online. 
After a few emails I stopped corresponding. 
Staff member did not know the product very well. 
Had to send follow up emails due to no response. 
Never did get a price. 
Not bashing....just sharing my experience. 
Will be ordering from Lancaster or East Hill cannot get the item.


----------



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)

Try Bass Pro Shop maybe?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

God, no!


----------



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)

They are not that bad, Stash..plus ya can watch the fish in the Aquarium or find a new shirt....:darkbeer:


----------



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)

Gary is my mentor at this link:

https://basically-bows1.webnode.com/bow-building/


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

danreid27 said:


> They are not that bad, Stash..plus ya can watch the fish in the Aquarium or find a new shirt....:darkbeer:


Beg to differ. 

Sent you a PM about the place.


----------

